# Calvin & His Snowmen



## ANT (Dec 15, 2005)

This is great! Have you all seen this yet ... ?

http://daryld.com/calvin-and-his-snowmen/


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 15, 2005)

That was AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## SRoper (Dec 15, 2005)

Man that made me really miss the "snow belt." I used to mimic Calvin's creations as a kid.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 15, 2005)

Good to see these again. They're great!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2005)

That was hysterical...my kids loved it!


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## satz (Dec 15, 2005)

talk about a blast from the past...

I used to have almost all the published C & H collections...but now i don't know where they've all gone too.


----------



## Herald (Dec 16, 2005)

The "snow shark' strip is my favorite. 

When I was attending bible college one of my profs would put a Calvin N' Hobbes strip on the overhead before class. It made my day (and still does).


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 16, 2005)

I need that! Thanks!


----------

